# Ya'll might think I'm nuts...



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

but I bought a switchblade today. Don't ask me why, but I've always wanted one. It is amazing! Everyone should have one!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'm going to seem very girlish .... What's a switchblade??


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL..where u find that at the flea market? I got one down in FL then mailed it home.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Ebay-a switchblade is a knife that pops up out of the handle


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

is it a stiletto?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that the one that comes like straight up?


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

OOOH I have many of those =) All different sizes and shapes. Jeez, you'd think I'd know what that is by now! LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Is that the one that comes like straight up?


it's an italian switcblade like this

Stiletto 11" automatic switchblade knife (Black Micarta / Damascus Spear) by Frank Beltrame - UniqueBlade


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, those are crazy, I am not responsible enough to have a knife, I'd prolly sit on it and stab myself in the butt lol.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

you should have bought a balasong blade(butterfly knife) They are fun to play with and are great time wasters


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> it's an italian switcblade like this
> 
> Stiletto 11" automatic switchblade knife (Black Micarta / Damascus Spear) by Frank Beltrame - UniqueBlade


 Yeah, like that. Pearl handle.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

cool....I have these too

https://www.thecollectorsedge.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CE-M505


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL, you seem like my kind of woman.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL!!

I like the ones with all the different gadgets. You can get them with a bottle opener, file, corkscrew, mini screw driver...


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I like the ones with all the different gadgets. You can get them with a bottle opener, file, corkscrew, mini screw driver...


that is a swiss army knife


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

my bad...

Well, they're cool too!!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

its ok. I am a big knife freak lol. I guess it doesn't help that I am a Marine(former)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love knives too. I have my very first jack knife my dad bought for me when I was 5yrs old. I had a butterfly knife but I lost it in the woods (cries).


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

haha my stepdad has a few of those..


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i had so many butterfly knives switch blades manual's brass knuckles all different kinds jus took the the train to mott street u can get all different kinds of goodies in china town


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im a semi auto pistol kinda guy lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> you should have bought a balasong blade(butterfly knife) They are fun to play with and are great time wasters


i buy one when i was in Spain ^^ zebra printed 
i was thinking they will find it in my things (yes i forget the english word)
and no i had buy a black knuckle (very cute) and they not find it 
i was sure get arrested at airport
(it was not on me, it was in my "thing")

hehe


----------

